# How to cut tennons with a table saw



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I just saw this on FineHomebuilding.com

Hope you enjoy..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frAs0PVXlJI


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

He makes it look so easy. Definitely useful this holiday season. Thanks for the share!


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Could not watch the video because of some issue with the flash player but have a tip if you're cutting mortise and tenon joints.Always cut the mortise first.Then you can sneak up on the size of the tenon to get a tight fit.


----------



## shaftmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

Seems like this might work with a regular blade, not just a dado.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

You can, just takes more passes.


----------

